# 13.04.2016  10-.    ?
13.04.2016  10-.    ?
       ,   .
1.       **        .  5 ,    , -  ,     .  ,       , .  -    .    .   ,    .  -.   -  - .         ,  .,      ,    .    ,        ,  . 
    .  ,     3,   ,          ,   ,  -  .    .   ,     .   -    .    .         - .
  , ,   .   -  .
2. *  - - *     - -  .    -     .  ,    .  -      -    ,      .      - .        ,       .   .     3 000 000  .  ,    - .     .  ,      .     ,     ,    , "    ".     , , ,  - ,      . , .       ,   . , ,   ,       ,   12 ()%   .          . ,   , -        .          ,   .     . ,   , ,     .       . ,      .
3. **,   -   .    -    .  ,       2     .    1000 .     ,      .   .
,  .  ,  ,    1 , ,   ,     .     -.    .  ,  ,     (      ).     .      ,     ,       ,        ,  . ,     ! 
 . , .
  -         , , ,   ,..   -...
 , -       ((((
  .

----------

,   .   ,   -   .    ,     .     ,         .  ,        ,     .  , ..  ,          (      ),    ,  , ,   ,  ,     ..  ,      ,    . ,  ,     ,         .    ,       ! :Wink:

----------

**,

----------


## .

** ,   -?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ** ,   -?


   ,   :Dezl:

----------

*.*,

----------


## .

** ,      ,   ,     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ** ,      ,   ,     .


 -             -?

----------

.       , ,    ,      .         /  .
    , ,       .  ,  ,      .
       ,   ,  **.
 ,    ,        .   ,      .             .
          ,      " "           .  ,        : , , .
   -   ,  ,     -      .
P.S.          .

----------


## 363537

.    16,      ,      -   ,       ,    18       , , ,   .

----------


## Sher

,     .  ,      ,   ,    (    )   ,    .       .        (      )   "" .   .      ,   ,   " ?".     .  ,   -      ,    .

----------


## Sher

,        .   ""       "",      .    -  -  . ,       . ..    -  ,      ,     .          (.. ) .        .

----------


## Synergenta

**,    , !  ,   ,  ?! :Scare3:

----------

-,   ,    -  .       ,     ,             .  .  ,   26   ,     ,     ,    ,  ,      !!!!!   , "     !". ,  ,  , !!!,   ( 1537   ,       ,             !!!,      ,   ),  19  (     17 ,     ,     )  -,       ,    !!!    (      ),  ,             !!!   ,        ,    . ,    ,  , -          ,     45     ,          .          ,         .     ,       ,   ,   .  -  ""    ,   - "" 10  ,      !!!,       !!!!  ,    .           ,         .       ,    .  ,      , -  -.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,


    ,   "-".

----------

> , !  ,   ,  ?!


     .   ,  -   ,     .         .     5-  - , -.

       .        .    .

----------

(,  ,  ,  24)    ...   ,  ...  ,    ,              ...    ,     (  ,     ),    ..     ..  ,    ,    ..    ..   -    ... ,  ..   ?     -    ..    ,           ()..    ...  ...             -   

        ..  ,   ...   -   ...   -  ...   ..   ,     ,     ,   -

----------

..  ,  ,    ..    -  , , 
      ..            (!)..   ,       (,   ).
    -   .         ,     ..       (   -   )...        (   ),         ,      ,        ..   .. ...       ..    ,      ,     (   ,    -   !   )  ... ,       ,      !        ...

----------


## vviktor333

> ,     ,   -


      ?
    ( )  ,       .

----------


## Synergenta

> ,     ,   -


   "  "!!!

----------


## 734

> 13.04.2016  10-.    ?
>        ,   .
> 1.       **        .  5 ,    , -  ,     .  ,       , .  -    .    .   ,    .  -.   -  - .         ,  .,      ,    .    ,        ,  . 
>     .  ,     3,   ,          ,   ,  -  .    .   ,     .   -    .    .         - .
>   , ,   .   -  .
> 2. *  - - *     - -  .    -     .  ,    .  -      -    ,      .      - .        ,       .   .     3 000 000  .  ,    - .     .  ,      .     ,     ,    , "    ".     , , ,  - ,      . , .       ,   . , ,   ,       ,   12 ()%   .          . ,   , -        .          ,   .     . ,   , ,     .       . ,      .
> 3. **,   -   .    -    .  ,       2     .    1000 .     ,      .   .
> ,  .  ,  ,    1 , ,   ,     .     -.    .  ,  ,     (      ).     .      ,     ,       ,        ,  . ,     ! 
>  . , .
> ...




 ,  .     .     .     . ,    ,      .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


    ,

----------


## vviktor333

> 


!  ?

----------

,      .          . 
1.       .
2.      ,           .    .    , .
3.     - -,   ..
4.     . ,  ,  .   ,   .

  -  .    ,        2 ?      .     ,   .     ,   -.   95 ,   100,      .  ,    .        ? ?...

  . ,    ,  -         .        ?        .  -         ,   .   -   .   -  .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> !  ?


,  ,      ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   -  ,   ,    ,    ,  ,  , -    ,  ,     ,  ,     , ,  ,     :Wow:

----------

> .    16,      ,      -   ,       ,    18       , , ,   .


,      !        ,    ,        .       
  !         .

----------

> ,      .          . 
> 1.       .
> 2.      ,           .    .    , .
> 3.     - -,   ..
> 4.     . ,  ,  .   ,   .


    . :
1.  ,     2017 ,           ,     .    .
2.        :  ,      .
3.      !     ,         -  .       .
   -   ,  .  ,   -  .

----------


## Sher

-      .   ,     .   115-,       /        (3   )      .        3-,  .    4 .          .  (),               .        . .  ..
   ,        (..   3- ),  .   .4 -    ?   .?? 
     . 115-           .  115-.....

----------


## 734

,       .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,       .

----------


## titova-tlt

> ,      .          . 
> 1.       .
> 2.      ,           .    .    , .
> 3.     - -,   ..
> 4.     . ,  ,  .   ,   .


   1     (, , /)        1  .            )))

----------

> 1     (, , /)        1  .            )))


!  . ,            .    1                ?
    ?   -    ?      .

----------


## buKIN

> .


     .   (c)

----------


## titova-tlt

> !  . ,            .    1                ?
>     ?   -    ?      .


      -.   -    -    ... -  -   .  .      .        ....

----------


## titova-tlt

> .   (c)


  -         -      .   .     .   .   -      .        20)

----------

- , -  - "".

    , , , -            2015 . 
     ,  " ,      ".   -  .   ,    .  ,      ,   -          1 , 6 , 9    .
   -        ,  ,  "    ". 
   .

- (   ) -  -     -         .  -   12% (!),       -  .

"" -  -  " ".  -    -   .   -    - ,      .   ,  -    15 ,   -      ( ),    .
     ,       ,        .  ,       .  " "...       ,  "  ".

  . ,     -      ,     .

 (-)     .

----------

> -.   -    -    ...


  .    ""   .     "".       ?   ,      ,     ,  ,     .   -    ?     ?

----------

> 1     (, , /)        1  .





> -.   -    -


    1?

----------

> 1?


,  *titova-tlt*      1,        ,      .         , - , )))
 , ,   ,  -   ,    ,            ,          1.   *titova-tlt*  ,    .           )))

----------


## ˸

> - , -  - "".


 -   +

----------


## ToT

> - , -  - "".
> 
>     , , , -            2015 .
>    .


 -  . http://www.klerk.ru/bank/news/450109/

----------


## .

,   ""    .

----------

> .


   ...

----------


## titova-tlt

> ,  *titova-tlt*      1,        ,      .         , - , )))
>  , ,   ,  -   ,    ,            ,          1.   *titova-tlt*  ,    .           )))


      1.  -      .      ( / )- ,  +  .

      pdf -     ...

----------

> .    ""   .     "".       ?   ,      ,     ,  ,     .   -    ?     ?


          ????         ?    ...        ,        ?

----------


## .

> ?


.       .        .   ,       :Wink:

----------

> ????         ?    ...        ,        ?


    . ,  , , ,           ?      .

----------

- ,     ,     ?        ?

----------

10 .    . .    ( ,   ,    ). .  . .  .
      ,    ,  ,  ,         ,        .   . 
    ""   (   ) ,      .     2%  .   ,      4            . 
   .

----------

> ,





> 2%  .


   ?

----------


## S

> .       .        .   ,


  .       .          " "

----------

> ,      4            .


.    ,       4  ,  1,5-2.

----------

> ?


  ,     ,   ,    .

----------

> ?


 .
            .       ,     ,  ,  ,  .  .

   ,      .         1 000 000    500 000 .     . 

   ,           10 ,         .

    ,       ,       .    ,  .

----------


## latina1

?

----------


## BizCab

,   ,     (<1. .)  2 ,        - , , , . , . ...     ,     ( ,   )    .   ,           /    (          ..  25    >2.  ).               ,    !  -   1   ,  .
 .    3        ,   .  ,       ,   .   ?? -  ,          .    ,     ,    , , ,   . ...     -       ,        !    .     ,           .               ..       .       -  ,  ,   .     .       ...   ?

----------


## -

**, -  !     . .    ..  .., ,   .   ,  !!!   !!!  .............   .   . .     90 .  (  ) .     ( )      ,   . ,   ,    .   



> 10 ,


  10 ,   ,    .???!

----------

!    ,      2 . ,    ,       .  , -.    ,      ?((((
  .    .   -        .   "  " - / .

----------


## Xavchishka

,

----------

> ?((((


  ,     .

----------


## -

> .


 **  (((

----------

** ,   - ...
      ?  -   ,  ,  , ?

----------

> **, -  !     . .    ..  .., ,   .   ,  !!!   !!!  .............   .   . .     90 .  (  ) .     ( )      ,   . ,   ,    .   
> 
>   10 ,   ,    .???!


       11 .       .      10    .

   .  ,  .       ,   .

----------

> -   ,  ,  , ?


-,    3 ,          .      11   .

----------

.          .         ,         .    ,        12 .
 ,    2016 .   ?     . 
,    ...

----------

> ,    ...


 ,    ?  :Big Grin:

----------

** ,  , !
?    .

----------

> .


    , , .

----------

** , !

----------


## Justina

**  .  ,  ,     - .

----------


## .

> -   +


    ?  %     .     (   ) -   ...    ,  -     (          27 /,   0,5%, -       ,   ?).

----------

> ,   "-".


 ,

----------

> 11 .       .      10    .
> 
>    .  ,  .       ,   .




  :    1,5 .   11  ,  600    + .      ,     (    ,   )   ,  ..    :  ,     .      .   3-    .

----------

,     58.       .    ,   .    .    .  ,  -  .       , , , .      .
 -   . ,    .      ,       . , . 
  :           "  ".
,         ."

 ,     ,      , ,      -    .

..  , ,       .

----------

> ,     ,      , ,


 ,      ,       .

----------

** , ,     , ,  .        ,    .       ,  .

----------

> 


   ,    ,    ,      .       ,    ,    ,   ,    .

----------

** , ,       -     -?      ,          ?

----------

> -?


    ,      , , ,    -     .
    ,  ,         .
     ,      ,  ,      ,            .

----------

** ,         -       . : *          ,   ,       ,   -   ,     ,       .*
  ,    , ,  . 
         -. 
,      ,   .     ,  ,  ,  , . 
       "",      .
 ,   ,     .
            ,         .

----------

**, 
  ,      , .

----------

** , 
   -.... 
    -.
      .

----------


## .

** ,  ,       (   ):



> ..  , ,    .

----------


## latina1

> ,   ,       ,   -   ,     ,       .


   ?

----------


## latina1

,    ...     ...

----------

> ?


,  ,    . ,       , ,   , ,  .

----------

*latina1*, ,    . , ,  , , ,    .
http://www.banki.ru/news/lenta/?id=8506838
      ,    ,  ,   .
 , ,       , ,  , -,  ,     .

----------

> 


    ,    10- .

----------

-  .

     2015 .
    -       .     -      (,   ..).     -    ,      . ,          .

     ,  ,  ,   .      .  ,           0,5%   .    ,         ,      ,   .   -.

----------


## lemi

> -  .    ,        2 ?      .     ,   .     ,   -.   95 ,   100,      .  ,    .        ? ?...



  -   95 ,   100   .
      -         0,5%  .        (  %),      .      .

----------


## latina1

...

----------


## latina1

> ,    10- .


 ,       ,      .      2016.      2017.         . . -.   -  . :     ... ?   3-         .
  ........

----------

-, . -   .  :

	" !
         ,    ,  
      ,         ,  ,       115-.
       , :

         ,    

     ,      ,    .

 1:         

   ?
         .                 *.

  2015             ,            0,5%.

    0,5%    ,        ,         115-.

*        115-    () ,   ,      28  2013 134-               .		 

   ?
         -,  ,   ,      .

*  ?
    ,      *,    0,5%   .

*     30.05.2007 -3-06/333@ (.  10.05.2012)        .*" ( )

.. ,      ,  0,5%   -   .
,  .

----------


## .

> .. ,      ,  0,5%


   ?

----------

> ?


  ,      ,       0,5%.

----------

> ,      ,       0,5%.


    ... ..      ...
,   ,  ,    ,        .

----------


## latina1

...       2017    13000 .     -    6000000...     -  )))

----------

,   ,    - . ....

----------


## .

> ,    -


         .  ,         ,          10 . .    ,       .    ,           .   -  "",   .

----------

-0,15%.
 .  0,5-0,7%  . 
    ,   2016  ,   , .    /   .
    ,   . 
   .      - .   . 
!
     - ?
    -?

----------

> -?

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/analytics/columns/459255/
  ,   . 
           .

----------


## .

> 


     ,   "":
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54764823

----------

*.*,   - .
   ...)))

----------


## latina1

?   ! :Lol:

----------

"" .
     .

----------


## Salna

**, ,   ,  .  ,     -,       ,    . 
     "     "?        ?

----------

...   .
  0,15 %    . ..  1 . - 1500= . .

----------

, !
  ,     -  .     . -.
  ,   , ,  -   -  ...
,         ,    . 
       ,      .
 ,   ,    , . 
  ,    -  ,     .
      ,    .    .
   -    ,       ,    ?

----------

> 


0.5%     .

----------

!    . ,   ()  . 5               . , 21.06.17,     .      .  ,  ,       (      !),     (    !!!!!),      ..... ,    "...    ",       .          ,     ?!    .      :"        ?".     ,     ,  -  . ,   (((((  , ,   .   :" ,      ?      - ."  :"".

----------

> ,   ()


     .     .    .  ,     ,  -     -  . 
      .  .           - 1,5  ,    .   .       -   ,   .        ,    .

----------

,        - ?   .

----------

, ,   ,   ,    .
     .    -       .

----------


## ˸

-,05%      ,      (, ,)
   -

----------

> -


  ,   .

----------

> .  .           - 1,5  ,    .   .       -   ,   .        ,    .


   ?    .         ,    .       ,      ,  ))   .     .

----------


## -

, ..    .

----------


## neadmin

> 


    )

----------

> ,     ,  -  .


                 .

----------

> ,      ,  ))   ...    .


 10          .   .... ,  -  ,  ,  , ,  .     ,     , ,      )))

----------

> 


     ,       !   !!!!! ))))

----------

. ...
 ,     .
    ,        .
   -  ,        .
 ,         ,    5-7    ,   .
    ,          .
 ,     ,          -   .
    ,         . , ,      (  ,     .  ).
   ,             5-7  ...
 ,         .
  ,         ,   . 
 .    .
        .
      ,   ,   ,            .   ...

----------


## .

**, -  ,  -    " ".    ,              (  ,  "   "),     .     ,       ,        (  ),        .  , .      . ,         .     ,       (     ,       ).

----------

*.*, ,  .
   .      .       . 
      ,    .
 ,     115-,    .
  ,   ,         ? ...      ?         .       , , ,   .

----------


## ˸

(  ) .
      10 ,   :
-"    "
-"    "
-"     "
     3 ,        .
   ...
     /   .

----------

.    .       .  .    ,  .   , ,   ,      ,   ..

----------

> . ...
>  ,     .
>     ,        .
>    -  ,        .
>  ,         ,    5-7    ,   .
>     ,          .
>  ,     ,          -   .
>     ,         . , ,      (  ,     .  ).
>    ,             5-7  ...
> ...



 ,
   ? 

       ? .. ,       .

   ,     90.

----------

> **, -  ,  -    " ".    ,              (  ,  "   "),     .     ,       ,        (  ),        .  , .      . ,         .     ,       (     ,       ).


          -     ,  ?

----------

.   -. 
,          ..
 ?   ?     ?  ,  ,     .

    .     .  , .    ,  .     ,  ,   .    . , .     ,  ,   .

 ,        .

  ?   ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,     90.


 :Good:

----------


## .

> .     .  , .    ,  .     ,  ,   .    . , .     ,


    . ... ,    .

----------

> . ... ,    .


 ?

     ,  ,     ,   ,   .
  6%.

, ,    ,   ?. 
 ,      ,     .   . 
  -  ?  ?  -   
     , . 
     ,       .
     ?   .     .   .

----------


## .

> ?





> ,


   ...    .  ,      (  )     ,     ,       -    .

----------


## .

> 6%


        ...

----------

> ...    .  ,      (  )     ,     ,       -    .


   ,    .            ,   ?

 ,     -   -   ,           - .         .
      -   ?

----------

> ,     -   -


 ,   -   ,      ?    .
   ,

----------

> ,   -   ,      ?    .
>    ,


      .    ,            . 

  ,     . 
  ,   ,     2 ,     -  ,  . 
 ,    ?

----------

> ,     .






> ,    ?


 ,  ,    .   ,     ...        :Mad:

----------

[QUOTE=;54867891]

QUOTE]

,      .             .. 

       .,     . 
     ,    ,  " ",    ,     . 
     ,    ,       .

     ,      ,     - .    ,   .

     .    ,   . 
,      . 
            .

----------

> ,


 ,  



> ,      .


   -      ,  ,     :Frown: 
    ,     .   ,

----------

> .


        .
   ?   ,

----------


## .

> ,


     8-800-... .         ,        .     .   -    ( - ,   ).        .




> ,    ?


  .   ,      (   ).     .      :
-    ,  ,     , , .

  .      -     ,    .     ?

----------


## .

> ,


      .       .           .  10   10  ,       ,    .

----------

> ,        .


         ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?      ?


    . ** ,  ,       .      (   )  .           ,      .

----------

> ?      ?


  .     ,        :Frown:      ,   ,

----------

> .
>    ?   ,



       .    .  . 

     ,     ,  . 
      ,        . ,   ,      .     -   - ,       ,    -    .  ,  ,      ,     .
     - ?    .

----------

> ,


     ?
   ,

----------

> ?


   " "



> ,


,     .      .   " "       ,    .

----------

> " "
> ,     .      .   " "       ,    .


      ?
     ?

----------

> ?


,  .

----------


## .

> - ?    .


 . ,    ,   ,    (   ,    ,        ,  ,          ,        -   ) -      .

----------

.  ?     ,  .   ,       ,               ?     "  ",         . 
  ?      -   ?    ,     ?

        -    ?        .     ,      .

   ?   , 37- ?     ,      ,   .
      -   . 
,   ,     ,  ,    ,     . ,       .
,  -,     -    ? ,      -       ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> ...


  ,     .     ,     ,       .    .    !     ""       ,    ...         ,    . **      ,     .      .

----------

> ,     .     ,     ,       .    .    !     ""       ,    ...         ,    . **      ,     .      .


  , .
     .

     ?
 ,      ,        ,          . 
       . 
      - ,    -     .             ,   ?  ,      .

    ,       ,   . 
  ,  ,      ,      ,       . ,       ?  .

 , ,          -  .
 .

----------


## .

> , ,          -  .


     ?: 




> .  ?     ,  .  ,       ,               ?     "  ",         .
>   ?      -   ?    ,     ?
> 
>         -    ?        .     ,      .
> 
>   ?   , 37- ?


   ? ,     ? ,  "     "...       . 




> ,       ?


  .    ,      (** ),   ,   " "  " "    .           -   .     ,    .  , ,  - ,     1937    .    .

   ,     :



> .


  , ..     ,        : " ?"...

----------

1.    ""     . . 

10  ,    ,  2   ,      (  ... ).    ,          . 
  ,   , ..        "  "    ,  3  !!! (  ,    ). ,       ,   .
         .          .

  .

2.    ( )     ,     . . ,   +      .  (    .   ). 
 .      ,    .
         ,     . ,   .

3.   .    .        .   49      (   8)   .         .

.          .     .   ,     " "   13   .

.                .     .

----------


## Salna

-.  -  ,    .           -   ,  .    .   ,      .  ,   ,  .

----------

> .   -. 
> ,          ..
> ..........


 .

 -       

1.  ,   ,          ()    . . 
     ,      . ,     ..

2.        .    ,   ,  .
      ,         ,       . 
 ,      ,         . 
      .
 ,       ,     ,       .,      . 
 .
        ? .    ,      ,  -    ,     .

----------


## .

> ? .    ,     ,  -    ,     .


  -    ,    .      -  ,   _",  "_,       .  -,       .

----------

> 1.    ""     . . 
> 
> 10  ,    ,  2   ,      (  ... ).    ,          . 
>   ,   , ..        "  "    ,  3  !!! (  ,    ). ,       ,   .
>          .          .
> 
>   .
> 
> 2.    ( )     ,     . . ,   +      .  (    .   ). 
> ...



  . 
      :

     (      ),    , 
:
        ,     . 

 ,      ,        " ". 
  ,    .   ,         .

         .

     ,     .

 ,       -    .

----------


## Salna

**,      ,      ,     ,      ,     ..

----------

> **,      ,      ,     ,      ,     ..





   ,

----------

> **,      ,      ,     ,      ,     ..


            ,         -   . 
       ,    . 
  ,    , . 
     ,     ,     .-  ,    .

----------


## Sher

,         .      ,  .,, ,    ,    ..  2    ,    ,    -   ,  ..  .   ,       ,  -     .       ""  .    -  -    -100 ....
  .     -,    ,     ..  !  -    5-6   , .            -     .    ,      .  .
  ,      -    ,       .,     ,   ,  ,  ..      ,  ,          ..     - ,

----------


## ˸

> ""     . .


...        ,      ,  ,

----------


## .

> 


 , :
-    :    -    ?
-  ,    -?

_P.S.  ,   ,   ,    ,        ,   ,       (      ).  ,  ,           ,   ""._

----------

> ,   "".


     ,         ?
  ,   ""?

----------


## .

> ,   ""?


     ?      -  -       (  ""  "  " 15%,  ,      ) +       /,   "" .

     "",  ,          :Smilie: ,     . *.     .*

----------

*.*,    ,    ,   - .

----------


## .

**, ,      -   (  )   ,    01.01.2017  "" ,   . ,         ,      .

 ,   ,        , ,      ,     .

    ...

----------

-  .    .  ,  10 %     .       .     . :EEK!:

----------


## .

> ,  10 %


     ... ,       ,     ...

----------

**,  10%?
    25% .   .
    .
,    ,      ,   ,   , ,  ,    ,           .    . ,   .
      ,          .   ,  ,    ,   .         ,        .
,          ,   .
       .   -   ,     .
  ,     .     . 
  ,  .   -  .      ,   - ...
    ,      .     ,      ,      -  .
,      ,       ,         ...

----------

**,  
http://www.klerk.ru/bank/news/464902/

----------

!
   .
"      !!!"

----------

...      -     .          ?      ?
      ?       "".  ,       ,   .

----------


## .

> ,       ,   .


   .      .    ,      ,     12-15%,   (  )  19-30.      ,   - .   ,  .

----------

-     "     ", " "  "    ".
   ?
    !

----------

**,     .     -    . .
        .        .
  .    . 
,  ,  . 
       ,     ,   -   , -   ,      ,  ,     ...

----------

,      -            ,    , ...
 !
   .
   :
        ( - )  12.12.2017  .
       ,     ,   .
 .1.1 .1 .7      () ,   ,     07.08.2001 115- (   115-),    -  ,                 ,                 - ,      .
        ,     ,         .    .11 .7  115-,           ,     ,    ,       ,    ,            () ,   ,   ,   ,        ,  ,       () ,   ,   .
     115-, 25.10.2017          ,         .      03.11.2017  12.12.2017.
*      .          .* _,     -    ,  ..._ 
    3.21        ,            ,     ,       () ,   ,   .
  ,              .                  ,    .               .
   . 5.2  7  115-        ()                      .
 ,  . 4  115-               () ,   .
,      ..
* .*
     -       thankyou@sberbank.ru

----------


## Sher

,    " " ,      215- (  ..  .)        .  ..        - !!      ,     (.. )    .     ""  , ..          .   ,     ..       ,   .

----------

*Sher*,      ,   .  , .  ?      ...

----------

.      .
 -     ,        .    - :  -10 %,  .      .
       ,   ,     -  ?
    ,   -   ?

----------


## Sher

[QUOTE=;54916631]       ,      10%.  -   .       .      .    -  .    ,        ,   10%     215..

----------


## Sher

..       .      .    (    )    "   " .   .

----------

*Sher*,      . ,     , ,     .   ,   -  ,    .       ,     .   , ,   .

----------

**,      .      ,  .
,         ,   10%  . ,   -    ,  .
    - .    .
      ,  -   .    ,    ,    .
 ,  ,    . -, , .   -     .
  ,        ,         .
  ,           .
 , -, .   .

----------


## .

> ,        ,   10%     215..


   .     ,      .

----------


## 7

> 3 000 000  .  ,    - .     .


        ?     3  ,        ?

----------

